# Frozen Potholes??



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Going to be hunting 30 mi SE of Carrington the 16-21. Wondering if the potholes will be frozen looks like it's going to get cold and if the boats should come along? Any info on bird numbers would be great. Hope the Bills are down! :lol:

:beer: [/code][/quote]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think you'll be fine. Bird numbers are in good shape.

It takes a heck of a freeze to move everything out. And if there is a small freeze, you can take big advantage of it. If most of the small potholes are frozen, just find a good one in the middle of say, a cornfield, and bust it open. It'll be a mallard magnet.

As for divers???.....I'm far from a pro on them. When in doubt......Devils Lake, hard to beat for divers, and you know it'll be open.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The high tommorrow for up here is 32!!! So we might see some frozen potholes a little earlier than usual. I've been starting to see some bills around and I heard there's some decent numbers on DL and they should continue grow, it should be pretty good in a week or so...maybe sooner with this cold front.


----------

